# 9.6xv2 or XLS



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright, I'm not new to plowing here, but couldn't decide the best forum to put this under. But here it goes, my 8 years of plowing I've always had a straight blade. Last March I traded in my pickup and got a 2011 F350 crewcab with no plow. I was thinking of going Boss 9'2" this year but we had a storm just a couple weeks after buying the truck so I found used push plates and a 3 port module 2 plug system for a fisher to use my fathers 8.6xv. Yes I could just sell the fisher stuff and buy boss as planned but I'm in no mood to do all that work, not worth it that much to me. So here's my question...and I know a lot of its going to be personal preference...9.6xv2 or XLS? We do nearly 60 driveways in town as of now and a couple small private roads and a few small(30 min pushes) commercial lots between 2 trucks and a spreader. I'm working on transitioning to lots because I hate driveways, but that's where everybody starts. I want the 9.6V ovr the 8.6v because its just too small for a crewcab. But I want some honest opinions on both sides, not just get this or that. And no bashing on Fisher just because you prefer something else! Money isn't an issue either as they're both pretty similar in cost.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Coming from a western owner of WO's and a MVP, the Vee will stack higher. The WO is faster on large lots.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

From my own experience from clearing a logging road with about 18" of snow, a V plow is your best friend for breaking it open.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Driveways V, parking lots xls. I'd wait to see how the xv2 performs before buying one...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Haven't used an expandable since blizzard was still blizzard but I've got a ridiculous amount of hours behind a vee. The vee is great for getting in and breaking open roads and lots under heavy snow and ice. As far as the xls, I haven't used one do I can't comment as to its efficiency but if you've always run straight blades I'd think it would be pretty familiar.


----------



## Colton.P (Aug 26, 2013)

We use a variety of both. For a smaller company like you, I would recommend sticking with a straight blade. My guys keep their v blades in the straight mode 90% of the time. We do all commercial, and I like to keep the expenses down by using what functions, not what looks cool


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have both plows your looking at just in the western colors and have to agree with the above that the v is better for roads and driveways. And the xls is better in lots. ill add that i feel the Xls is better in big lots because you can angle while in scoop to carry snow around cars or corners if a v plow could do that then i feel a wide out would be useless in comparison but till then my wide out is my favorite. As for the vplow the reason i feel its better for driveway in my opinion it back drags better "cleaner' For reference 85% of my work is large lots 10% is driveways an every now and then ill get called in to plow roads, when i plow roads with the wide out i do not run the wings out i just use it as a 8' straight blade i fear hitting something an tearing a wing up. In the end you cant go wrong with either plow.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm going to go with the 9.6 v.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Colton.P;1643181 said:


> We use a variety of both. For a smaller company like you, I would recommend sticking with a straight blade. My guys keep their v blades in the straight mode 90% of the time. We do all commercial, and I like to keep the expenses down by using what functions, not what looks cool


I'm guessing you pay your guys by the hour


----------

